# كتاب رائع فى تصميم الدوائر الإلكترونية للطلاب والهواه



## أحمد_ _محمد (30 يونيو 2013)

*كتاب رائع فى تصميم الدوائر المنطقية للطلاب والهواه*

:20:أقدم لكم كتاب أكثر من رائع في تصميم الدوائر المنطقية 
ولتحميل هذا الكتاب تفضل بالضغط على هذا الرابط ......
Morris mano digital design - free eBooks download
وأتمنى ان تعم الفائده


----------

